# NEW CONTEST in Gothenburg Nebraska



## arrowhead

The Pony Express BBQ Challenge, april 26th and 27th 2013 in gothenburg nebraska. 

KCBS and RMBBQA event.

will be held in the city's lafayette park. 32 level spots ranging in size anywhere from 40x25 to 70x26. water and electricity at each site, free ice, bathrooms, showers, shaded, rv dump station. playground, horse shoe pit.

early entry fee of $175 until march 15th, then it's $200.

prize purse of $5000.

we believe the north platte honky tonk festival (37 miles west) will be the following weekend, so we are offering free (secure) storage for your equipment for the week.

we hope you consider joining us in gothenburg and then in north platte in getting your season started.

any questions, contact me, mike eberle crabdaddyfeast@hotmail.com

see you on the trail.


----------



## arrowhead

we have increased our payout to $7500. we will pay top 10 overall and top 10 for each category (4 kcbs).

hope to see you there.


----------



## Max1

Not to be a prude, but you may want to introduce yourself, and tell us about yourself, before dropping a contest out like this. 

I could be wrong, but that's just my thoughts.

Could be why no one has responded to your last post too.

Just saying.


----------



## arrowhead

gothenburg ne (april 26/27), kearney ne (mar 22/23), north platte ne (may 3/4) have joined together to form the "platte river challenge"

teams that enter all 3 contests will have an opportunity to win additional prize money. the highest point total from all 3 contests will win $750, 2nd highest point total will win $500 and 3rd highest point total will win $250.

we hope you take the opportunity to join us.

mike


----------



## bigwheel

Little out of our balliwick. Best of fortunes on the event. A promter might do good to consider swapping out KCBS for IBCA or LSBS. Lot less hassle..lower admin costs..no wet lettuce or artificial ivy allowed..one less meat most times..no edumacated table judges..blah blah blah. Holler if some contact info might be needed.


----------



## arrowhead

KCBS CBJ Class will be held April 24th and a KCBS Table Captain Class will be held April 25th. You can register online for the classes and our contest here: PLAY « Gothenburg Delivers!

See Ya Thru The Smoke

Mike


----------



## arrowhead

25 registered teams and our early bird of $175 is good for 1 more week. knock the dust off and come join us. register online here:

PLAY « Gothenburg Delivers!


----------



## bigwheel

Well this fella I know been reading up on Nebraska. He say..apparently the men are men and the sheep are nervous. Or maybe that's Wyoming...he apparently gets those two States mixed up sometimes. Are they right next to each other on the map or something like that? Thanks.


----------



## arrowhead

we have decided to cap the number of teams at 48.

we just registered our 35th team.


----------



## arrowhead

10 spots left. kcbs, rmbbqa cup event and gobs heartland challenge event. water, electricity, 40 pounds of ice. register here: Teams « Gothenburg Delivers!

here's the line-up, so far:

lovin dem bones
grillin beavers
burnin bob's butts n bones
naked pig
backdraft bbq
stars and stripes 
smoke n the rockies
rocket boys pyro
pork patrol
edna's kids
los nerds
gque
hogz brew
scorch and resque
cooters country catering
circle w barbeque
abundant bbq
jo-bawb's bbq
phat jack's
got wood
freddie's firebox (hub)
team behr bq
out of the blue b.b.q.
big daddy's bbq
twss bbq
rogue q smokers of the serengeti
buck snort bbq
smokey bear's bbq
swinestone cowboys
clark crew bbq
smoking fine naked swine
km bbq
well sauced bbq
boner's bbq
wnw bbq
whosoever q
parrothead smokers
tattoo bob's bar-b-q


----------



## arrowhead

registered teams 42 and 43 this evening. only 5 spots left.


----------

